# Was this caused by marijuana or caffeine?



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

I used to smoke weed. Maybe like one to three times per month. My roommates are heavy smokers so sometimes when I'd smoke I would make the mistake of smoking as much as them (they have a high tolerance from smoking everyday) and this would of course cause me to get bad anxiety which eventually led into short lived but very profound episodes of DP where I felt like I was watching myself do everything, blah blah... These episodes were always like less than 30 minutes long and went away once the weed wore off.
When my DP started I was sitting in my biology I class after having downed an entire 5-hour energy drink when suddenly I became very aware of my heartbeat and breathing and became very anxious followed by zoomed out vision scary sensations of my body being disconnected similar to how I felt when I was too high. The day when this happened it had been about 3 days since I had used marijuana(and even then it was modest amounts that didn't cause me to DP) but I was drinking about 1-2 energy drinks per day and iced-tea.
It has been about six weeks since this started. At first I had really bad anxiety/DP attacks recurring throughout the day for about 2 weeks followed by another two weeks of less anxiety but still a foggy disconnected feeling with the occasional bad episode. But these last two weeks have been much better with little to no DP at all.

I haven't consumed either caffeine or pot since. Should I stay away from both these substances from now on?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

It sounds like you just had a unlined anxiety issue that was brought out eventually by both. If not from this it most likely would have been from something else. That doesn't mean you'll have DP forever you just have to learn to manage your anxiety and the DP will fad. Good luck!


----------

